# Bowel Resection vs Incarcerated Hernia repair



## mjewett (Nov 20, 2012)

If a provider during a hernia repair finds that the incarcerated bowel is ischemic, so in turn performs a small bowel resection. Is it appropriate to bill only bowel resection? Or is bowel resection inclusive to the incarcerated hernia repair code?

For example:  Femoral Hernia Repair incarcerated 49553 vs 44120


Thanks,


----------



## cwpierce (Nov 20, 2012)

You will be fine billing for both. You have seperate Dx's which will support your codes and there are no NCCI Edits for these codes so you should be good.


----------



## mjewett (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you


----------

